
Starbucks Wi-Fi Hijacked People's Laptops to Mine Cryptocurrency - SonicSoul
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gyd5xq/starbucks-wi-fi-hijacked-peoples-laptops-to-mine-cryptocurrency-coinhive
======
osrec
Not actually Starbucks, but the provider. I'm guessing they're doing this all
over the place with a bunch of coffee shops and hotels etc!

